# Black Dots/Blackheads Around Golden Male’s Nipples



## GooberTheGolden (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey y’all! This is my very first post.

My golden’s name is Goober and he’s a very naughty one year old (will be 2 in November) who’s overcome intense parvo and is, as well, fixed.

I was scratching his belly about an hour ago when I noticed these alarming black dots on his groin area/nipple (?).










I really don’t think it’s flea dirt, as I believe that would look finer and easy to brush off.

I’m a huge worrywart so if someone could talk me down from my anxiety, I would really appreciate it. I’ve read it all already: blackheads, staph, yeast infection, cushing’s, blockages, etc. I would take him to the vet now if I could, but will likely have to wait until Wednesday.

My golden’s behavior and appetite is completely normal, however I do have a female dog who quite often licks his peen. Nothing I do can make her stop.

Any insight would be of great relief. TIA!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

They do look like blackheads which some goldens can get. 

my dogs do get a little dirt accumulation on their belly around the nipples ( despite being showered weekly). What i do is use an alcohol swab to wipe the area and the dirt comes right off. As your dogs ones look more like real black heads it might take a little more to get the pores unclogged. 

You can try softening it with some coconut oil, before using the alcohol swab, that might help. 

Others might chip in soon with some other home remedies!


----------



## GooberTheGolden (Apr 6, 2020)

Ffcmm said:


> They do look like blackheads which some goldens can get.
> 
> my dogs do get a little dirt accumulation on their belly around the nipples ( despite being showered weekly). What i do is use an alcohol swab to wipe the area and the dirt comes right off. As your dogs ones look more like real black heads it might take a little more to get the pores unclogged.
> 
> ...


Hi!

Thank you for your two cents! I decided to YouTube it and found that they are in fact, or at least 99%, blackheads. Will still be making a vet trip, but I’ll try doing what you recommended. That is, if I can lol. It’s pretty hard getting him to go belly up without a good fight.

Appreciate you!


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

My girl gets it occasionally but I can scratch it off


----------



## MilanS (4 mo ago)

GooberTheGolden said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you for your two cents! I decided to YouTube it and found that they are in fact, or at least 99%, blackheads. Will still be making a vet trip, but I’ll try doing what you recommended. That is, if I can lol. It’s pretty hard getting him to go belly up without a good fight.
> 
> Appreciate you!


Hello! What did the vet say about the black dots? Thanks.


----------



## ammseager (1 mo ago)

My dog has this, and after searching high and low online with no answers, we took him in for a skin scrape. It turned out to be a rare bacterial infection of my dog's pores similar to staph, and the Veterinarian prescribed him BPO-3, a strong antibacterial shampoo that we have to use twice a week until the spots go away. Hopefuy this helps the next person who can't find any answers online!


----------

